# Newberry - Symphony #5



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

1.Allegro Fresco 6:50
2. Largo "Cathedral" 9:58
3. Goethe's Dragon 4. Variations 16:29

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B38Mh8TG91rRNk81bzVIMUstQms&usp=sharing


----------

